# New Forum Site



## Dan Anderson (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi Guys & Gals,

I have a forum set up on Bram Frank's CSSD/SC website at 
http://www.cssdsc.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=6
Come on by.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Hi Guys & Gals,
> 
> I have a forum set up on Bram Frank's CSSD/SC website at
> ...




Dan,

It is nice that you have a place of your own given recent events on other sites. It is nice that Bram is willing to support you, and give you the space .

Do not run away from here though .


----------



## arnisador (Aug 24, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 24, 2003)

Rikki,

Unless I am kicked out of here , I will always be a part of MT.  Lots of good gab going on here.  Hope to get some of the same good gab over on my site.  Thanks for the thought.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 24, 2003)

Dan,
  While we have some differing opinions on a few points, I've seen no reason to boot you from this forum. Good luck.

Bob


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 24, 2003)

I know.  Poor bloody manners is the reason is the reason to get booted from here and I try to keep my manners in.  Had to say it as a jest, though.   

Yours,
The Ever Wonderfully Mannered Dan Anderson


----------

